# The end of an era...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

My birthday Friday marked the completion of three years since I made the switch to digital. Most of you know I shoot with a KonicaMinolta Maxxum 7D. Like most film guys it made sense for me to invest in that model because I already had lenses for it. To date I don't believe there's a more photographer-friendly camera on the market.



In the last 2 years I've been under pressure to "get serious" about selling my images. These comments are generally made by people that don't understand that it's one thing to say "Great shot" but it's something else entirely for someone to want to pay you for it. One of the things holding me back was the sensor size of the 7D. It's one thing to have nice internet images, but once we get to 16x20"s the poor old girl just can't compete.



This week Jill gave me her blessing to make a change. This was the single most important puzzle piece. Next came the struggle between the Canon 5D and the Nikon D300. There's no doubt the Canon is better for landscapes and there's no doubt the 300D is better for wildlife. Of course I shoot 50/50 and to top it off the 300D is less expensive, but the Nikon glass is more expensive.



With my birthday money, a bonus from work and a fire sale of my loyal equipment, I can just about cover the 300D, a 70-200mm 2.8 VR and a 17-35mm 2.8 which will cover most of my needs. I have a feeling a 2x converter on the long zoom with the better sensor may even yield better results than the Bigma anyway. I considered the 14-24 zoom but there's no threads to attach my grads.



I'd like you Nikon guys to chime in with any ideas, comments or suggestions. This is an enormous undertaking for me and I want to do my best to get it right. Selling the 7D will be like saying goodbye to an old friend&#8230;better get the new one first. Drag races at Baytown this weekend may be the old girl's last outing...so be nice!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Once you get down and dirty into Nikon's CLS (creative lighting system) you'll be amazed at the versatility it gives you. If you're trying to decide between saving a little bit of money on the flash between the SB-600 and SB-800, go with the 800 no questions asked. It's a dynamic little feller to say the least.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

You know I am biased towards the Nikon camp but I'm pretty confident you will do superb work with either one of those bodies. That being said, Go Nikon. A D300 and the 
70-200mm would be an absolute killer combination. Also, that will give me yet another person to bounce questions off of when needed. And, as Salt said, the CLS lighting system can't be beat. That, coupled with some of the new Radio Poppers that are just coming out, will unleash some pretty amazing capabilities in your lighting.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

D300 I assume is as good with the old manual lenses as the D200 is. Nothing like picking up an old lens for $12 and being able to meter and shoot full auto exposure with your digital. You can do that with the D200 and I assume the 300.. If you have to have prime VR glass, and have no interest in playing with the old lenses I really think it's a wash. Both are great cameras and both have great glass available. I just really like some of the cheap specialty glass that's available for the Nikon.. Availability of high quality manual focus glass was the only reason I bought the NIkon. If I had to buy new glass for a canon I just wouldn'r be able to have much to play with. With the nikon, I've gone from microscope lens to 1200mm and done it without dipping into the household budget. 

Flash? I've done a lot with nothing more than a couple of old SB-20's ($20 on ebay) and a couple of IR remote ($12 on ebay) triggers. SB-800's nice but what a price tag.. 
I also don't do portraits..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Sounds like a big jump Rusty. But I have no fear that you will handle the change with great ease. I can only imagine that there will be a learning curve, but I think you will handle it just fine. It is the eye behind the camera the makes the shot. And you got the eye.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck with the new camera. I am trying to tell myself that the full frame sensor Nikons will get cheaper in a couple of years.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Conrats Rusty! Even though I shoot Nikon, either system would be equally good for you. Since you are still shooting some wildlife, the D300 will be an excellent choice since you'll have the 1.5x crop factor. Giving up a third of my reach was the only downside to the D3, but that's why I kept my D2x. I'm also in favor of the SB-800 over the 600. I have one of each and like them both, but only use the 600 as a second strobe or a backup to the 800. The only other thing I would suggest is finding something to fill the gap between the 17-35 and 70-200. I know those two lenses will cover your landscape/wildlife needs, but I think you are going to want something in the middle. I was frustrated with the 17-55/70-200 combo at times because the 17-55 was too wide sometimes and the 70-200 was too long. The 17-35/2.8 is an awesome lens and has a good history behind it, but for the money I think I would pass on it. Rumors are going around that it will be discontinued very soon (maybe that's a good reason to get one now?). I think the 24-70/2.8 or 17-55/2.8 would be good in conjunction with the 12-24/4. I replaced my 17-55/2.8 and 12-24/4 with the 24-70/2.8 and 14-24/2.8 only because of my switch to full-frame. With the cropped sensor, that was an excellent combination.

Enough lens talk. I think you are going to enjoy your new stuff no matter what you get. Let me know if you have any Nikon questions and I'll do what I can to help. You are going to love the 51 point 3-D tracking on the D300 for birds in flight! Check out my flight shots from last weekend http://noake.smugmug.com/wildlife.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Moose Peterson has built a site dedicated to the D3, but most of what is covered here will apply to the D300 as well. The firmware is almost identical between the two and the metering/autofocus systems are the same. http://www.moosepeterson.com/D3/

Here is a good article he wrote about using the new autofocus system of the D3/D300 http://www.moosepeterson.com/D3/docs/PuttingD3toWork.pdf

He's got some videos on there about using the SB-800 that may be useful to you as well.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on your choice, Rusty. I know you will get some good results out of that camera once you learn the ins and outs. Remember, your old one was like a well worn glove and you knew it very well. You might have to use some Neat's foot oil on the new one to help break it in. 

Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

some mixed thoughts from me...

my dad had an old Minolta for years and he swore by it. you should have seen his eyes when he was holding and looking close at my Nikon. he was like a kid with a new toy. his eyesight is real bad now so he doesn't take many photos but he still loves looking at new toys.

now i know how skilled you are with the camera gear you have, but i just want to make sure you know that it's okay to take a while to learn whatever new gear you are going to get. give yourself six months (or some such really ridiculously long time line) to get used to it, to learn the quirks, to learn your likes and dislikes about it (only dislikes i have about my d80 are the usual 'limiting' ones that mean i need to get different lenses - no dislikes whatsoever about the basics of how it feels to hold or to use.) if you give yourself a long time to learn the camera, you will be more understanding of your self and your own abilities.

by the way, in case you don't know... my choice for the Nikon was made based solely on the photographs i was seeing here. the ones that really gripped me and hung on tight made my choice easy. i wanted to be able to do the same sorts of photos. and i will, when i can figure out what i'm doing wrong. lol

choose your preferred camera and stick with your decision through thick and thin. if you get the 'wrong' salesman in a shop, they won't understand why you're buying one thing when another is a better deal.

also... before you buy, go into several camera shops and talk to different people selling the cameras and lenses. pick their brains. in all the people i talked to, probably there were three who knew the different cameras inside out, knew exactly what the capabilities of each camera could achieve and explained it in language easy to understand. sometimes there is a real gem in a camera shop... a person who actually uses the equipment they sell, rather than just a salesman out for his commission.

as i said, just some mixed thoughts. take what's useful to you.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks all...*

I did everything tonight except make the purchase. I appreciate everyone's input and yes I have already downloaded the D300 manual and begun reading it. When I'm done I should qualify to fly a 747. :cheers:

SS - I'll be in the poor house for awhile after this and I'm still losing my, tubes, teleconverter etc. May be a while on the flash.

GNUTZ- Captain Mike told me all about the lighting system at one of the Nikon classes he went to. I'm sure I'll get there, but for now I'll be looking for the "on" button.

Arlon - "I also don't do portraits.." kindred spirits. My plan was to fill in the 35-85mm range with classic (ok cheap, old glass). We'll be talking alot I'm sure and at some point you REALLY need to try Captain Mike's 105/2.8 Micro.

Gfish - at least one of us has confidence in me. I'm going to need a tripod the first time I shoot for sure because I don't the the VR will be enough for my shakes. Thanks for the kind words.

CHelm - Very good point. Both of the lenses are non-DX so they should still be great glass even if (or when) full frame takes over again. Do you guys think I'm doing the right thing in that regard?

fphoto - I hear ya on the gap, but 24 just isn't wide enough for alot of what I do and by having a 35mm at 1.5 I get close to normal. Was your 17-35 a DX and if so do you think buying a DX lens now is a mistake? The spoonbills were awesome...still think you need to clean that sensor 

MT-Very well said. Heck you've even seen me work that old girl in the dark. I'm going to miss a lot of shots for awhile I fear.

Koru - You'll get to see first hand that I'll be practicing what I preach and that's getting intimate with the manual, shooting a ton and griping here because the stupid black box won't do what I want it to.

I'm off to the drag races the next three days. It won't be the same w/o Malcolm there, but hopefully the old girl goes out with a bang.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I had the 17-55, which was a DX lens. I don't think buying DX lenses is a bad thing if you have a crop sensor. Of course I did have to sell them once I went to full frame. The sensor is clean - the specs you are seeing in those pics are actually birds and yes, mosquitos. I'm too lazy to remove all of them ;-)

I can't wait to see what you do with your new camera. It's really not hard to learn and I think you will make the transition after a couple of shoots. If you want to try out any other lenses, flashes, teleconverters, tubes, etc. just let me know.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You do benefit from the crop factor extending your telephoto lenses, so it is probably not a bad thing. After all, how many full frame DSLRs are out there compared to the ones that are not? For some reason, I have it in my head that I want the full frame sensor. For the moment that keeps me from upgrading when I do not really need to, so it can't be all bad.

Now, if we thought they were all headed for full frame and that it had demonstrable benefits across the board, then you might feel unhappy with your decision down the road. I am afraid that way things are headed the digital bodies will have a shorter life than the film equivalents, at least if we want to get maximum use out of the technology.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

So when are you going to order it??????


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I've read many reviews on the 70-200 2.8 VR. They say that it is one of the ultimate lenses. The D300 I have played with at the HCE and you can't go wrong. I like the live LCD screen. You don't even have to look through the view finder if you don't want to. That will probably be my next camera but for now I'm on a lens hunt to fit my D50.
Hey, Fishphoto I may even look into the 24-70mm 2.8 and see how much they go for. I want the 70-200mm 2.8 but being that I just bought the 55-200 vr my wallet tells me I should wait. I was even thinking about 105mm 2.8 for some macro.
Rusty, you'll see that your not making a mistake with the D300.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

The 105 is a cool lens. I'm looking forward to Nikon updating the 200/4 micro. Live view is a neat feature for macro but you need to use it sparingly. Live view causes quite a bit of heat and introduces noise into your images. I really like my 24-70/2.8 quite a bit. I wasn't thrilled about the price, but it is a great lens. The 14-24/D3 combo is awesome!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I recently picked up the 24-70 and 70-200 and they are both incredible lenses. They are quite pricey but worth every penny to me anyway. I have not gotten the 14-24 yet. That is next. I did just get a Tokina 12-24 lens a few months back and it's really nice too but it's a DX lens. That's fine for my D200 or D40 but when I finally get that D3 (or D4) I will probably go ahead and get the 14-24 also. The 105 is a very nice, very sharp macro lens and at least a little more affordable than those other two. It's all relative as far as how much you want to spend but the better glass will always be the best investment.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Until I make the wideangle decision I won't place the order. I won't make the decision on the wideangle until I can tell myself why I'm choosing that particular lens.

I was busy at the track this weekend so I got my mind off it a little. It's a big decision so it's a lot more important to get it right. I put a trolling thread on TPF this afternoon so we'll see what shakes out from there.

Of the things the D300 will do, I think liveview will be the absolute last thing I'll be looking to use. Seems like a battery killer to me. 

Hope to have some stuff up from the track tonight.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Until I make the wideangle decision I won't place the order. I won't make the decision on the wideangle until I can tell myself why I'm choosing that particular lens.
> 
> I was busy at the track this weekend so I got my mind off it a little. It's a big decision so it's a lot more important to get it right. I put a trolling thread on TPF this afternoon so we'll see what shakes out from there.
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing about live-view when I bought a Canon EOS40D. The reality is I find it very usefule for shooting on a tripod for landscape, macros, and HDRs. With my glasses wearing eyes, it's a lot easier to compose on the LCD screen versus the viewfinder.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

One more suggestion for you Rusty - look into getting the grip and switching over to the EN-EL4a batteries so you can get the 8fps. The jump between 5fps and 8fps is a lot bigger than it sounds - especially for shooting any kind of action shots. It's not a must-have for now but is definitely something to put on your wish list.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, does anyone have this lens? This lens may very well be my next one. 
http://www.wolfcamera.com/product/541536017.htm#reviews


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Rusty, I've heard and read good reviews about the Tokina 12-24 f/4 UWA lens. It's on my short list...that and a 400 f/2.8! 
Mike


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

5d + 17-40L


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

MT,

I'll get going on you project here in a bit. I've had a dialogue going with Jeff Kohn on TPF regarding the Tokina. Abe's/Beach/B&H/Adorama were all out. Saw Regan today at HCE and they sold the last one 2 hours before I go there.

I also got to play with the Nikkor 14-24 2.8 most incredible looking lens I've seen, but I can do an aweful lot with $1,300 in savings - even if it's a DX lens. So my process continues...driving the wife nuts.



MT Stringer said:


> Rusty, I've heard and read good reviews about the Tokina 12-24 f/4 UWA lens. It's on my short list...that and a 400 f/2.8!
> Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I bought the Tokina 12-24 after Arlon got his. It's a great lens and the only non-Nikon I own. At half the price of the Nikon I think it does very well, at least for me. If you ever want to use it just let me know.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

The 14-24/2.8 is simply amazing on my D3. It has really made me want to shoot more wide angle stuff. The Canon guys are going to all kinds of extremes to machine adapters so that it can be used on the 5d and 1DsIII. However, I would consider it to be a waste on a DX camera. I think you're much better off going with an ultra-wide that is made for the DX sensor. I haven't shot with the Tamron/Tokina/Sigma versions, but I absolutely loved the Nikkor 12-24 when I had it.



RustyBrown said:


> MT,
> 
> I'll get going on you project here in a bit. I've had a dialogue going with Jeff Kohn on TPF regarding the Tokina. Abe's/Beach/B&H/Adorama were all out. Saw Regan today at HCE and they sold the last one 2 hours before I go there.
> 
> I also got to play with the Nikkor 14-24 2.8 most incredible looking lens I've seen, but I can do an aweful lot with $1,300 in savings - even if it's a DX lens. So my process continues...driving the wife nuts.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, I'm pretty miffed at the whole deal right now. Abe's had a good deal on the D300 last week and my delay has cost over $100. In addition B&H no longer has the 70-200 and no one I'm familiar with has the Tokina either. What a load of stuff this is.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> What a load of stuff this is.


I think it is called; Let's mess with that other Brown guy for a while. Thanks Rusty. But I can assure you it will get better. The circle is never ending and will soon come around again.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> Well, I'm pretty miffed at the whole deal right now. Abe's had a good deal on the D300 last week and my delay has cost over $100. In addition B&H no longer has the 70-200 and no one I'm familiar with has the Tokina either. What a load of stuff this is.


a positive slant could be that the delay is giving you a little extra time to become more sure of what it is you require to do the things you want to do. so perhaps the delay is 'priceless'.

rosesm


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Time for the D3???:slimer:


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

D3 is backordered now too.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome to the world of Nikon! You know what you want and have money to spend but nobody has the stuff you want in stock. I lucked out on my D3. There are still people who paid for one in advance last October and still don't have one. 

Now you will find yourself performing a new set of daily rituals - checking B&H before you go to work, on your lunch break, when you get home from work, and right before you go to bed. One thing you should do is call them. Sometimes when they get new shipments in, they sell out before the inventory on the web site is updated. I know several people got D3s this way from B&H. The website never listed them as being in stock, but they were able to call and get one. The 70-200 seems to only be sold out for a week or two at a time, then they get a big shipment in. This time of year is the hardest to get Nikon stuff because everyone is gearing up for vacations. Good luck to you!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> Rusty, I've heard and read good reviews about the Tokina 12-24 f/4 UWA lens. It's on my short list...that and a 400 f/2.8!
> Mike


I have the 12-24, of course you can try it if we meet up some place. I really like the lens a lot. I use it a lot more than I thought I would..

Lot of pictures in my Pbase gallery (linked below) from that lens...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> ...
> 
> Lot of pictures in my Pbase gallery (linked below) from that lens...


there's also a poem. i don't recall seeing it before. what a lovely surprise to go 'looking' and to find that!

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

That's it...the D300 is expected to be here Monday and the Tokina on Wednesday. Still working onthe rest of it.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

That's some progress, but I'm not out of the woods yet. The gap from 24-70 is a pretty big one. So other than the 24-70 f/2.8 I'm open to suggestion.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm excited for you Rusty!!!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, I'm coasting at this point. The missing link was the old Nikkor 24-85mm af-s lens. It's light (cheap), a solid all around performer and as better reviews than the 2.8. There's a few left out there and for $250-$300 it will make a nice kit.

Here's some more good news...the 7D is going to a good home - mine. Seems the wife wants to take a stab at photography again and wants to step up from her S3. We'll see.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That's good for her and also good for you because you will still have a backup if needed. The 24-85 does look like a good fit.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Body's here. Lenses will be a few days. Ever buy a new car and have to wait a couple days for the keys? I imagine this is what it feels like :rotfl:


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Body's here. Lenses will be a few days. Ever buy a new car and have to wait a couple days for the keys? I imagine this is what it feels like :rotfl:


That's got to be painful!!! My 600 arrived on a Monday and it was killing me having to wait until the weekend to actually be able to get out and use it for the first time. Hopefully you will have your lenses before the weekend gets here.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Causes anticipation pain for sure. Maybe if we all chant. Hurry UP. Hurry Up over and over they will get here sooner. On the count of three.


----------

